

Ask HN: What are the best online resume sites? - grigy

I want to create a product in this market. Basically it's an online resume generator with some value added features. So far I could not find a good alternative. What are some of the services/sites you know and use?
======
evincarofautumn
Stack Overflow Careers has been excellent for my purposes. All of my
information can be centralised behind an ordinary public URL
(careers.stackoverflow.com/evincarofautumn) and I can really highlight what I
care about and how I’m different from other developers. I’ve gotten about half
a dozen job offers since signing up in mid-2010, which, well, isn’t nothing.
Observe how Careers creates value and improve on that.

~~~
grigy
Good advice. I'm also curious if you may want to present slightly different
versions of your resume to different employers, for example by changing
emphasis on particular technology or hiding unrelated project.

